
Show HN: RSS as RESTful API with a Hint of Machine Learning - daviducolo
https://feedirss.com
======
daviducolo
try it with "hackernews" query:

[https://postwoman.io/?method=GET&url=https://api.feedirss.co...](https://postwoman.io/?method=GET&url=https://api.feedirss.com&path=/search/entries&params=%5B%7B%22key%22:%22q%22,%22value%22:%22hackernews%22%7D%5D)

------
daviducolo
you can also try a search engine based on feedirss api called DatoRSS
([https://datorss.com](https://datorss.com))

